# Přece se tu nebudem mrzet kvůli času



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, 
potřebovala byck pomoc s tou větou.
Kontext: Starý muž vypraví klukovi, jak jeho rodíče umřeli.

-Jak moh muj otec spadnout s letadlem?
-Dobrá votázka... Poslouchej, synku, ale to se stalo hrozně dávno!
-Jak dávno?
A pan Cimbura povídá, že přece se tu nebudem mrzet kvůli času, však když Pánbůh nebo kdo dělal čas, udělal ho dost.

Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Takovéto použití slova "mrzet" není běžné. Znamená to "hádat se", "svářit ".


----------



## werrr

Jana337 said:


> Takovéto použití slova "mrzet" není běžné. Znamená to "hádat se", "svářit ".



Nevím, nevím. Já bych řekl, že „mrzet se“ v tomto smyslu znamená spíše „dělat si starosti“. (Přesněji: starat se = dělat si starosti ~ dělat si mrzutosti = mrzet se)


----------



## winpoj

Ať tak či onak, celkově ten úryvek působí dojmem, že si pan Cimbura nevzpomíná, kdy přesně se to stalo (nebo o tom z nějakého důvodu nechce mluvit), tak tazatele touhle větou odbývá.


----------



## Jana337

Ano, já jsem to pochopila tak, že on něco bez rozmyšlení plácne, ale nechce být chytán za slovíčko, když jej všetečná otázka usvědčí z omylu, takže moje volba by byla spíše "nehádat se" než "nedělat si starosti".


----------



## parolearruffate

No, ten pan Cimbura je trošku zmatený, často vykládá samé nesmysly. Tak oba řešení jsou možné? Ale ne běžné, pravda?


----------



## Aloe Vera

Ahoj parolearruffate,
"mrzet se" opravdu znamená také "hádat se", ale tento význam je už zastaralý, najdete ho např. ve starších knihách. Dnes už takhle lidé samozřejmě nemluví (jen moje babička - 85 let - říká, že "nechce mít mrzutosti" a myslí tím, že se nechce s nikým hádat). 
"Mrzet se" ve významu "dělat si starosti" jsem zatím nikde neslyšela/nečetla - což neznamená, že to není možné, ale zdá se mi, že se do té věty moc nehodí. 
Ať se Vám kniha hezky čte!


----------



## tlumic

Zdravíčko,
myslím si to samé: "mrzet se" odpovídá přibližně "*hádat se*", "*přít se*". "Mrzet se" je v běžném hovoru prakticky nepoužitelné .

rc

PD: Aloe Vera: že přeju babičce hodně zdraví. Mojí je 93. Taky furt něco říká


----------

